# Wild carpet python



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Went for a hike the other day before my uni graduation, this fellow was lying in a spot of sun on the side of the track digesting what appeared to be a freshly swallowed brushtail possum. Good sized carpet too, an easy 3metres long (9ish ft?). Unfortunately I only had a phone on me so the pics aren't the best.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very cool, you should of smacked it on the head and took it home and made a nice belt and a pair of boots. Just playing good pick for a phone


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

he looks stuffed. cool pic


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn that must of been a big possum


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

nice !


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

TJcali said:


> Damn that must of been a big possum


Yeah, brushed tail possums get about 3ft. Could have been a pademelon, kinda hard to tell. Am moving back up to Cairns in a month, we have a property up on the Atherton tablelands with a 6 metre amethyst living in the shed. Lots of awesome gold/black jungle pythons too. Will have to get pics when I get up there.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

louisvillain2.0 said:


> Damn that must of been a big possum


Yeah, brushed tail possums get about 3ft. Could have been a pademelon, kinda hard to tell. Am moving back up to Cairns in a month, we have a property up on the Atherton tablelands with a 6 metre amethyst living in the shed. Lots of awesome gold/black jungle pythons too. Will have to get pics when I get up there.
[/quote]
for sure I look forword on seing them thanks!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

sweet, great shots, who cares if its a phone, its the moment you captured and its brilliant!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow great pics! I guess living in Australia you must see all kinds of interesting and dangerous snakes.


----------

